# Arrive and Shine Information



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

***ARRIVE AND SHINE INFORMATION***
This year's Arrive and Shine, sponsored by Nanolex, looks set to be the busiest ever, so here's a little FAQ that may help those attending.

HOW DO YOU ENTER? Just turn up at Waxstock, Ricoh Arena CV6 6GE from 8.00am onwards (entries close 10.30am or when 150 cars have entered). You need a valid wristband (ticket) number to qualify. If you don't have an advance ticket, the Box Office opens from 8.00am (main hall opens 9.30am).

WHERE DO I GO? The Arrive and Shine section is in the car park at the front-left of the Ricoh Arena as you enter. Normal car parking is around the back of the complex. The Arrive and Shine should be well signposted and stewards will be there to help.

WHAT ABOUT GETTING MY CAR INSIDE THE HALL?
Every year, the judges select up to 16 cars to display inside the hall. Indoor selection takes place from 8.00am-8.45am. You will need 1) a low/no tank of fuel (fuel light on), 2) to be able to leave your car in the hall until 4.45pm, 3) to fill out a hall display form (provided) and 4) to have a prepped, shiny car that catches the judges' eyes.

ANY WASH FACILITIES? Autosmart International provide a small wash bay area where you should be able to use a pressure washer for a £5 fee (includes mitt/goody bag). This will be near the Arrive and Shine. There should also be water for filling buckets. However, we advise you clean your car as much as possible in advance.

WHEN IS JUDGING/PRIZEGIVING? Judging takes place at 10.45am until 1.30pm. There are three well-qualified judges. There should be no car movement during judging (cars inside the hall cannot move until 4.45pm). Prizegiving takes place inside the hall from 3.30pm onwards on the main stage. You must be present to accept a prize/trophy. If absent, the next best competitor may be awarded your prize.

WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES? There are winner and runner-up prizes in six categories: Best Paint, Best New Car (♥ yrs), Best Older Car (3<10yrs), Best Classic Car (10< yrs), Best Works Vehicle, Best Car Club. Nanolex will be providing prizes/trophies.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

How does it work for car clubs? Do we still say we are entering arrive and shine when we arrive and do we park with our clubs still?

Thanks


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Car Club parking is all in the Arrive and Shine, with allocated and reserved spaces so you can park together in your group. If you don't want to be judged, you don't have to be - only cars with entry forms (visible through the windscreen) will be judged. However, all car club cars that do enter will play for the Car Club prize. The scores of the best three cars per club go forward (so smaller clubs have a similar chance against larger clubs).


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've just checked the weather forecast for Sunday and I think you should add another catogrey...

'Best Beading' 

I hope the weather improves for all involved.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Indoor show mainly, so the odd shower shouldn't disrupt too badly - best beading could certainly come into it though  We have been lucky with 3 dry years out of 3, so far - fingers being crossed for Sunday...


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there any way of finding out how i scored in the arrive and shine? I'd really like to know how i did and find out where i could do better next time?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> Is there any way of finding out how i scored in the arrive and shine? I'd really like to know how i did and find out where i could do better next time?


A few people asked this last year and was provided with 'no', not sure why maybe to do with the number etc.

I love criticism as you can't improve without it can you?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I can kind of understand that, but it is a shame.

It must have been a right pain in the rear end to try and judge all those cars in the wet along with also having some cars inside in the dry, i'm not even sure how you'd go about doing that. 

I saw one poor lonely judge walking around the sodden car park, i felt so sorry for him, he really didn't look like he was enjoying it.

Maybe if we can't find out how we were scored by the judges, we could perhaps know what the judging critera was so we could appraise ourselves on the same basis, would it be possible to find that out?

Thanks

PS if i can find out my score i was entry 087 - The only Nissan Leaf.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah it's a shame we can't get some feedback. Even if it's just a photo of the score sheet. But I can understand why that's tricky. 

I know of some things I need to improve on for next year but at least she was clean.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

As one of the 'Arrive and Shine' team this year I can answer a couple of the questions above!

I know that giving feedback to each entry would be very difficult simply due to the number of cars and the limited time we have to organise all the entries, judge them, discuss our findings and come to conclusions. 

However its something we can always discuss but it would be very difficult. 

Of course the weather this year made things difficult for cars outside and we tried to pick as best we could to display inside, again very difficult due to the amount of cars and the high standards of a lot of entries this year with a great turnout despite the weather.

However being outdoors in the rain did not put you at a disadvantage, there were a few cars outdoors that scored higher than some indoors in certain areas. 

Hope that helps,

Gaz


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

We cars checked inside and engine bay? I think that's where ****ed up as I locked my car and disappeared. So the judges couldn't see inside.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Its a good idea to be around your car or leave a door open yes so judges can take a good look, but the way the scoring works doesn't necessarily mean you would have lost lots of marks for us not scoring your engine bay, as the marks are more 'overall' than points for each specific area of the car.

Gaz


----------

